# [ethernet] super lent, déconne à 200 (abandon)

## angela

Salut,

je suis en train de vraiment regretter l'achat de ce p***** d'ordinateur.

Voilà les specs:

 *Quote:*   

> # lspci 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 662 Host (rev 01)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)
> ...

 

Rien ne fonctionne   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  , du SATA, jusqu'à l'ethernet. Voilà le big deal:

```
ping 192.168.2.2

PING 192.168.2.2 (192.168.2.2) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.2.2: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=6.66 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.2: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=33.3 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.2: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=49.9 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.2: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=76.6 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.2: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=89.9 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.2: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=13.3 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.2: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=36.6 ms

```

Ce qui est bizzare, c'est que si je me mets sur 192.168.2.2:

```

 ping 192.168.2.3

PING 192.168.2.3 (192.168.2.3) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.2.3: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.358 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.3: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.830 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.3: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=34.2 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.3: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.476 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.3: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=0.876 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.3: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=1.20 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.3: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=0.597 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.2.3: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=1.08 ms

--- 192.168.2.3 ping statistics ---

8 packets transmitted, 8 received, 0% packet loss, time 6997ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.358/4.957/34.240/11.071 ms

```

=> Le comportement est normal dans ce sens.

Le cable fait 1m de long. Aller, pour rigoler :

```
ping www.google.ch

PING www.l.google.com (209.85.129.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from fk-in-f104.google.com (209.85.129.104): icmp_seq=1 ttl=244 time=19.9 ms

64 bytes from fk-in-f104.google.com (209.85.129.104): icmp_seq=2 ttl=244 time=23.3 ms

64 bytes from fk-in-f104.google.com (209.85.129.104): icmp_seq=3 ttl=244 time=19.9 ms

64 bytes from fk-in-f104.google.com (209.85.129.104): icmp_seq=4 ttl=244 time=23.3 ms

64 bytes from fk-in-f104.google.com (209.85.129.104): icmp_seq=5 ttl=244 time=23.3 ms

64 bytes from fk-in-f104.google.com (209.85.129.104): icmp_seq=6 ttl=244 time=23.3 ms

64 bytes from fk-in-f104.google.com (209.85.129.104): icmp_seq=7 ttl=244 time=19.9 ms

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

J'utilise le driver CONFIG_SIS190=y, dans le kernel. J'ai essayé d'installer distcc pour faire de la compilation distribuée entre 192.168.2.2 et 192.168.2.3, mais au bout d'un moment, 192.168.2.3 perd la boule, il n'envoie plus rien.

J'ai aussi des petites choses inutiles dans dmesg:

```
# dmesg 

eth0: mii ext = 000b.

eth0: mii lpa = cde1 adv = 01e1.

eth0: link on 100 Mbps Full Duplex mode.

```

Voilà, je crois que je vais le faire passer par la fenêtre ce PC, donc si vous pouviez m'aider... MERCILast edited by angela on Thu Feb 07, 2008 11:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

C'est peut-être l'heure de ma camomille mais je ne comprend pas tes malheurs ?

1) quelles sont tes affectations @ Ip <-> eth(s) de ta machine ?

2 ) quel est ton plan IP ? ( sauf cas spécifique, tes 2 eth ne doivent pas être dans le même subnet )

Quoi t'est-ce exactement ton souci ?

Sur ce je vais dormir ; A+

----------

## loopx

Check que la DMA de tes disques est activé (hdparm) ...  (config ton kernel avec les drivers sis donc ...)

Envoye nous un peu un "route -n" histoire de voire un peu ...

Tu peux essayer tcptraceroute pour voir un problème de transmission vers le net (mais en local, ca servira à rien). 

Regarde dans "dmesg" pour voir si y a pas des erreurs "étrange"

Sinon, franchement, je sais pas ce que c'est ... D'un pc à l'autre (via un cable), ca doit passer très vite et en continu. Vérifie peut etre ton switch/hub voir routeur si tu passe par un de ces périphériques.

EDIT: mal lu ton premier post   :Laughing: 

EDIT2: quelle version du kernel ?

----------

## angela

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> C'est peut-être l'heure de ma camomille mais je ne comprend pas tes malheurs ?
> 
> 1) quelles sont tes affectations @ Ip <-> eth(s) de ta machine ?
> ...

 

C'est vrai, c'est peut-être pas très clair.

J'ai un portable, connecté par wifi (10.1.1.2) et qui a une interface cablée (192.168.2.2)

j'ai aussi un PC, connecté par wifi (10.1.1.3) et qui a une interface cablée (192.168.2.3)

la route par défaut est 10.1.1.1, donc par le wifi. Quand je veux transférer un fichier du PC au portable, je les connecte par un cable. Pour faire de la compilation distribuée, c'est la même idée. Ce que je montre, c'est que la connexion de 192.168.2.3 -> 192.168.2.2 est plus "lente" que celle qui passe par le wifi 10.1.1.3-> 10.1.1.2, et même tellement lente qu'envoyer un paquet sur google prends moins de temps que de l'envoyer sur 192.168.2.2...

Voilà, thx

EDIT: kernel 2.6.24

----------

## nemo13

bonjour,

en vrac :

Ton transfert par câble entre ton PC1 et ton PC2 tu le fais comment ?

1) câble croisé

2) pc1 --> switch/hub pc2 même switch ? /hub  ?

les interfaces sont :

half /full duplex  / auto ?

3) Ta bécane a deux interfaces ( à priori )

 *Quote:*   

> # lspci 
> 
> 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 190 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 01) 
> 
> 00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10) 

 

tu ne parles que du driver  *Quote:*   

> J'utilise le driver CONFIG_SIS190=y, dans le kernel

 et l'autre ?

corrolèrement est-tu sur la "bonne interface "?

4)utilises-tu ifplug ( c'est sympa pour les doubles connections filaire / wifi 

5) que donne un route print 

en filaire 

en wifi 

A+

----------

## angela

Oui, elle a deux interfaces, parce que j'ai rajouté "00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)" après coup, quand je commencais à péter les plombs.

Mais j'ai toujours fait comme ça... je connecte mon PC à la machine via cable croisé, plouf, je lance ssh et on transfert par cable.  Le câble est ok et les interfaces sont en full duplex, comme le témoigne le dmesg de mon premier post.

En 2005, sur kernel trap, il y avait quelqu'un qui notait:

 *Quote:*   

>  Hi I'm using the sis190.c
> 
> March 21, 2005 - 5:37am
> 
> Lars Vahlenberg (not verified)
> ...

 

Ca à l'air d'être exactement le même problème, mais la correction proposée ne fonctionne malheureusement plus... Bref, je vais le ramener et voir si je peux le changer contre autre chose de moins *"+ç*")ç

----------

## loopx

essaye un autre kernel, tu utilise la dernière version et tout ... si tu as des probz d'interruption en plus ... hum  (pourtant ca n'y figure pas dans dmesg apparement ...).

Sinon, essaye de donner les infos que l'on te demande (on ne sais toujours pas si c'est via un switch/hub ou non et on a toujours pas vu ta table de routage ...

EDIT: Ah, ton kernel, c'est du GENKERNEL ou pas ?

----------

## angela

 *loopx wrote:*   

> essaye un autre kernel, tu utilise la dernière version et tout ... si tu as des probz d'interruption en plus ... hum  (pourtant ca n'y figure pas dans dmesg apparement ...).
> 
> Sinon, essaye de donner les infos que l'on te demande (on ne sais toujours pas si c'est via un switch/hub ou non et on a toujours pas vu ta table de routage ...
> 
> EDIT: Ah, ton kernel, c'est du GENKERNEL ou pas ?

 

Non, pas de HUB, ni de Switch, comme je l'ai dit plus haut: "je connecte mon PC à la machine via cable croisé", donc c'est une connexion directe. 

J'ai fait une compilation manuelle, j'ai bien ciblé les drivers...

----------

## dapsaille

Franchement .... ramene le et change de pc .. 

sis = merdique à souhait sous linux/windows .. 

chipset trop au rabais .. et j'en ais fait les frais plus d'une fois en desktop/notebook

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Petit détail con, mais je préfère demander.

Coupe les interfaces wifi sur les 2 machines.

Sur le PC en 192.168.2.2 :

mets la route en 192.168.2.3 (

```

# route add default gw 192.168.2.3 dev eth0

```

Si eth0 est bien ton interface lan  :Wink: 

Et inversement sur le PC en 192.168.2.3 :

```

# route add default gw 192.168.2.2 dev eth0

```

Juste pour voir, si au cas où.

Tu as acheté quoi comme matos exactement ?

@+,

Guile.

----------

## angela

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Franchement .... ramene le et change de pc .. 
> 
> sis = merdique à souhait sous linux/windows .. 
> 
> chipset trop au rabais .. et j'en ais fait les frais plus d'une fois en desktop/notebook

 

J'ai suivi ton conseil, je monte mon propre PC avec des composants un peu moins au rabais.

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

